# AZ Herf - Cigar King 7-20-07



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, so anyone interested in having a Club Stogie mini-side herf to the Cigar King Partagas event this Friday? I can make it there by around 4:30.

From their website:


> PARTAGAS ROULETTE NIGHT @ CIGAR KING SCOTTSDALE
> Friday, July 20th from 4-8PM
> 
> We will be hosting an evening of fun and games at Cigar King Scottsdale featuring the legendary Partagas cigars.
> ...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm...If we don't go to the dog races then I will be at Cigar King.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

If I can arrange an overnight stay at a friend's house, I'll come by.
This FOG doesn't like to drive 100 miles at night anymore.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Turns out I CAN make it!
I'll be there about 6:00.
Lemme know how I'll know you.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Turns out I CAN make it!
> I'll be there about 6:00.
> Lemme know how I'll know you.


Cool. I was going to go straight from work to there, but if you are not going to be there until 6pm, I'm going to go home first and should arrive around 5:30.

For anyone else there, I'm pictured HERE.

I'll also wear my Cabela's hat tonight. That should make finding me easier.

Virgil


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Come on guys! You complain about no AZ herfs and then the only other guy to make it was Eric and he drove all the way down from Prescott. 

It was good meeting you and your crew. Thanks for the gifts.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

You AZ Gorillas missed a great time Friday!

Free Partagas Black Pyramid, wine & pizza, lots of friendly fun folks.
Was a shame only silhanek & I showed up from the Club, but we enjoyed ourselves, nevertheless. Photo linked.

http://i13.tinypic.com/5yuph0w.jpg

Virgil, very good to meet & smoke with you - we'll do it again soon!


----------

